#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Chain Dongle no 3CX

## jiago

Pessoal boa noite, alguem ja tentou fazer o dongle no 3cx ? 

preciso colocar 2 linhas movel em uma ura para atendimento.

----------

